

iKaddsh - A Kaddish Mashup (for Steve Jobs) - konzepz
http://ikaddsh.com
To whom it may concern; I've published a Kaddish for Steve Jobs which is actually a literary masup work using mainly Allen Ginsberg's materials (Kaddish for Naomi and Howl).<p>Hope you find some, if any, interest reading it.<p>http://ikaddsh.com
======
konzepz
To whom it may concern; I've published a Kaddish for Steve Jobs which is
actually a literary masup work using mainly Allen Ginsberg's materials
(Kaddish for Naomi and Howl).

Hope you find some, if any, interest reading it.

<http://ikaddsh.com>

